# Kindle 2 Frequently Freezes While Waking from Sleep



## addictedtoblue (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello all,

I recently got a Kindle 2 which I enjoy quite a bit except for one problem - my Kindle frequently freezes when waking from sleep mode. More specifically, I am able to slide the power button to wake the Kindle, and hence change from the "screensaver page", but once that is completed, pressing any buttons (prev page, next page, home, menu, etc.) does not work. I am then forced to do a hard reset (which, for now, works as a solution, but I would hate to do this all the time). Anyone have any ideas on how to remedy this? Is it a software and/or hardware issue? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

It sounds like a candidate for a replacement.  However, I might first try checking to see if there's an indexing error that perhaps is locking it up somehow. Once you get it started up in reasonable condition, from the home screen, type in something that likely won't appear in any of your books, and then select the "search all items" option. If it lists any book as not be indexed (or unable to search or whatever it says), remove that item from the Kindle, then see if that makes any difference. (Maybe do a Restart after removing the book?)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would agree that an indexing problem is possible, or simply a corrupt book file could cause they kinds of problems. There are a lot of variables.

Have you been reading the same book the entire time this has been occurring?


----------



## addictedtoblue (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for the responses.  I should add that the problem most often happens after I have kept the Kindle on sleep for a while (maybe after an hour of being asleep) - it'll start up from the page I was at, but none of the buttons are functional.  Furthermore, this has happened while reading different books, not just a single book.

I tried the "index" idea to no avail.  I think it is possible there may be a "corrupt" book, but I have no clue as to how I would discover which of the books is actually corrupt.

Any additional input would be much appreciated.

- Jason


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

It might be worth taking a look at the system's log, although I'm not sure that'll get us somewhere, but it's worth a shot, at least.

(Type 

;dumpMessages

in the search bar, that'll create a rather verbose logfile in your documents/ folder.)

Zip it up & attach it here or upload it somewhere, and I'll try to take a look at it, see if there's something fishy standing out...

I've seen mine do some pretty crazy stuff with the USB stack when going to sleep with the usb cord plugged in...

(Do note that, privacy-wise, we'll be able to see the ASIN/filename of the books you have opened, the filenames of the screensavrs shown, and the full content of your collections (asin/hash #/collection names), among other more low-level stuff (motherboard revision, initial system version, timezone, possibly 3G carrier info (never taken a look at a log with the radio on), ...))


----------



## addictedtoblue (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the information.

Unfortunately, things have taken a turn for the worse - my Kindle is now infinitely stuck on the "boot screen" (the image with a tree and the boy sitting under)...the "progress/loading bar" works up to about 10%, stops, refreshes the tree and boy image, and then repeats getting stuck at 10%, etc.

Thankfully, I am still under warranty so I am getting a new one sent to me.  Normally things like this would annoy me but I quite like the device so I hope the new one does not have these issues.  Still, I would like to figure out what happened so as not to have the same problem on the new one (especially if it is truly a software rather than a hardware problem).

I will keep everyone posted...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Good luck. I'd like to suggest that you not re-download all your books at once onto the replacement, as that can eat up processor time and battery charge as it then tries to index all of them. I would just download a handful that you know you want to read now or soon, and then add additional handfuls periodically until you have everything you need back on it (operative word is "need"  ). Also, if it is an issue with a specific book, at least you may narrow it down as to which one was the culprit by doing it this way, too.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely download your books in small batches, so they can get indexed quickly.

If the problem was caused by a corrupt ebook, it would be more likely that said ebook would have come from a source other than Amazon. Load all Amazon ebooks first, use your Kindle for a few days and make sure it works. Then reload your non-Amazon ebooks.


----------

